# Etheras | Podcast | Live-Stream Composing



## StefanoM (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi Guys, 

Here My Live Stream on Ethera Gold 2.5


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 23, 2020)

Have only had time to watch part of it (I'm supposed to be working!). I got chills while listening at around the 13:52 mark. Beautiful.


----------



## Peter Satera (Sep 23, 2020)

Looking forward to the update Stefano! Amazing stream.


----------



## StefanoM (Sep 24, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Looking forward to the update Stefano! Amazing stream.



Thanks Peter


----------



## davidson (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks and sound great @StefanoM, I'll be picking it up for sure.

I do hope one day you'll make your libraries 'proper' kontakt libraries with better preset organisation. I know you and other users have said to use quick load and there are snapshots etc, but every time I go to use one of the etheras, the folder structure still hits me like


----------



## StefanoM (Sep 24, 2020)

davidson said:


> Looks and sound great @StefanoM, I'll be picking it up for sure.
> 
> I do hope one day you'll make your libraries 'proper' kontakt libraries with better preset organisation. I know you and other users have said to use quick load and there are snapshots etc, but every time I go to use one of the etheras, the folder structure still hits me like



Thanks,

about the Presets, for now, it's impossible, because a "browser" inside the GUI at the moment is incompatible with the Ethera Gold Engine.
The Best way is the Snapshot Preset ( also with the Installer) and Quick Load that works really great. No problem here.

Maybe for a Next Completly new project of course.

Thanks


----------



## davidson (Sep 24, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> Thanks,
> 
> about the Presets, for now, it's impossible, because a "browser" inside the GUI at the moment is incompatible with the Ethera Gold Engine.
> The Best way is the Snapshot Preset ( also with the Installer) and Quick Load that works really great. No problem here.
> ...



I'd pay extra for kontakt player library versions of the etheras with NKS, just saying.


----------



## BassClef (Sep 24, 2020)

Not sure I'd pay extra. I have all Ethera's but find myself rarely using them because it takes so long to wade through huge numbers of presets to find that "sound" I am looking for.


----------



## davidson (Sep 24, 2020)

BassClef said:


> Not sure I'd pay extra. I have all Ethera's but find myself rarely using them because it takes so long to wade through huge numbers of presets to find that "sound" I am looking for.



Imagine if you had NKS previews which you could flick through at light speed? The world would be a better place


----------



## Rachel (Dec 11, 2020)

I just bought it and already love it!!


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 11, 2020)

Rachel said:


> I just bought it and already love it!!



Thanks Rachel


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 11, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> Thanks,
> 
> about the Presets, for now, it's impossible, because a "browser" inside the GUI at the moment is incompatible with the Ethera Gold Engine.
> The Best way is the Snapshot Preset ( also with the Installer) and Quick Load that works really great. No problem here.
> ...



I don’t know if this affects other Komplete kontrol users, but as I have saved some Kontakt instruments as User patches in KK - if I install the snapshots that come with Etheragold 2.5 , Because they go to the same user folder as KK uses for Kontakt user presets - I end up with a list of every snapshot in Ethera 2.5 listed in KK under user - hundreds if not thousands , but they all point to where they were originally saved when made -

So unfortunately , if I install the Ethera 2.5 snapshots , my Komplete Kontrol browser in user mode is filled with presets that don’t load - however the other option is to not have the snapshots installed, then I miss out on most of this great library .

Ang suggestions ? I am probably missing something simple and silly


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 11, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> I don’t know if this affects other Komplete kontrol users, but as I have saved some Kontakt instruments as User patches in KK - if I install the snapshots that come with Etheragold 2.5 , Because they go to the same user folder as KK uses for Kontakt user presets - I end up with a list of every snapshot in Ethera 2.5 listed in KK under user - hundreds if not thousands , but they all point to where they were originally saved when made -
> 
> So unfortunately , if I install the Ethera 2.5 snapshots , my Komplete Kontrol browser in user mode is filled with presets that don’t load - however the other option is to not have the snapshots installed, then I miss out on most of this great library .
> 
> Ang suggestions ? I am probably missing something simple and silly




In fact Ethera Gold 2.5 ( and other similar libraries ) is not a library for Komplete ( and Kontakt Player) but for Kontakt Full.

I find totally useless to use the library of this type with the Komplete Kontrol.

Much slower workflow, compared to using Kontakt, Quick Load, and Template.

That's a problem with how User Content was developed.

So my suggestion is: Not use Komplete Kontrol with Kontakt and Libraries for the Full Version.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes I agree with you about that, however some non komplete kontrol / player libraries, ARE worth saving patches for if you use them alot, and KK is a big part of your work flow.

I think your suggestion is the only way I can get around having all the snapshots installed - Maybe I can use a USER Template from a Supported Library of NKS, and then save user under that - That way Kontakt user folder will not be read. 

Cheers


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 11, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Yes I agree with you about that, however some non komplete kontrol / player libraries, ARE worth saving patches for if you use them alot, and KK is a big part of your work flow.
> 
> I think your suggestion is the only way I can get around having all the snapshots installed - Maybe I can use a USER Template from a Supported Library of NKS, and then save user under that - That way Kontakt user folder will not be read.
> 
> Cheers



Indeed!
Cheers


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 21, 2020)

@StefanoM The price is currently $105. Any chance we get a Christmas deal for less price? 
Good Job!


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello 

Let me say for 105$ it's just an amazing price 

33 Gb of samples

1200 Hybrid Snapshot Presets

Over 1400 Vocal Phrases ( male & female ) with many different BPM, KEYS and Style

Sustains Instruments with multi Voxels

5 Amazing Female True Legato Articulations with Multi Layers

1 Amazing Male True Legato Articulations

3 Powerful Hybrid Synth ( Core Synth , Action Synth, Vocal Synth )

A Special Core Synth with Audio Import Drag & Drop Feature

I can say that for all that content and for the quality 105$ is absolutely a low price,it could cost twice as much, and be a fair price. 

Best

Ste


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 22, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> Hello
> 
> Let me say for 105$ it's just an amazing price
> 
> ...



Dear Stefano, you got me completely the wrong way. I am not saying it's expensive but I am asking if there'll be any further discount during the next week. The reason for this is because I hate to buy something that will be discounted. It happened when I bought AI's SFTM, Dark Dimension and Event Horizon then after a week they put them in a bundle called Legacy for a ridiculously cheap price.

Bottom line, I am just avoiding to be haunted by my regression due to the lack of my future prediction skills  And sure it's an amazing price. I am buying it tomorrow actually after your reply.

Cheers


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 22, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Dear Stefano, you got me completely the wrong way. I am not saying it's expensive but I am asking if there'll be any further discount during the next week. The reason for this is because I hate to buy something that will be discounted. It happened when I bought AI's SFTM, Dark Dimension and Event Horizon then after a week they put them in a bundle called Legacy for a ridiculously cheap price.
> 
> Bottom line, I am just avoiding to be haunted by my regression due to the lack of my future prediction skills  And sure it's an amazing price. I am buying it tomorrow actually after your reply.
> 
> Cheers




Yeah of course, I understood  I mean that even for the "normal" price is as if it is always in discount 🙃

By the way, Zero-G has now the winter deal... so i think is a good deal..

if you take it, remember as usual: Install the snapshot presets :-D


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 22, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> Yeah of course, I understood  I mean that even for the "normal" price is as if it is always in discount 🙃
> 
> By the way, Zero-G has now the winter deal... so i think is a good deal..
> 
> if you take it, remember as usual: Install the snapshot presets :-D



My question is, when did you manage to get some sleep man? I was blown away when I watched the insane amount of snapshot presets. The voices are really inspiring. I am buying this now not tomorrow hehe. 

Thx Stefano for developing this library for us.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 22, 2020)

And sorry for being greedy lol


----------



## Markrs (Dec 22, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> And sorry for being greedy lol


Totally get where you are coming from, as it is horrible buying something for it to them to a lot cheaper a week later. When it comes to Ethera Gold 2.5 it is genuinely consider one of the best deals of 2020 at it current price. No guarantees that it won't go cheaper but I don't think you would regret getting it at the current price.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 22, 2020)

[


HarmonyCore said:


> And sorry for being greedy lol


I should also say there is also no harm in waiting and see what sales do come up.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 22, 2020)

Markrs said:


> [
> I should also say there is also no harm in waiting and see what sales do come up.



Not sure for how long Ethera will be at this price. I want to grab it before it goes back to original price


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 23, 2020)

Last Night Live Stream - Just 1 hour of live playing and improvisation with my mobile setup and Ethera Series.

I create a Multi Instruments with many Etheras and just playing them in real-time on the same midi channel, using some snapshot presets to create some nice atmosphere in real-time

A lot of inspiring.

I Used Ethera Gold 2.5, Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 ( Ambience Synth and Synth A), Ethera EVI 2.0

Hardware:

Laptop i7 6 core, 16 GB, mini keyboard Akay 2 Octaves, Fiio K3 as DAC USB.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 23, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> Last Night Live Stream - Just 1 hour of live playing and improvisation with my mobile setup and Ethera Series.
> 
> I create a Multi Instruments with many Etheras and just playing them in real-time on the same midi channel, using some snapshot presets to create some nice atmosphere in real-time
> 
> ...




I really have to compare between your products. I think Soundscapes and EVI contents aren't included in Gold 2.5 and I have to purchase them separately, right?!


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 23, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> I really have to compare between your products. I think Soundscapes and EVI contents aren't included in Gold 2.5 and I have to purchase them separately, right?!



Yes, different libraries.

but there is the loyalty coupon for Ethera Users, 20% off, always.


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 23, 2020)

In Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 I love the Ambience Synth, it's really inspirational. I create it with a lot of sound from the "nature" and from the "real life". Also, vocal phrases are really nice.

In Ethera EVI 2.0 I really love the Felt Piano in the Synth 1, a fantastic Felt piano, with multi-sampling. Sampled in Pisa ( Italy), an older Felt Piano of 1929 with a fantastic Cinematic Sound. There are a lot of nice sounds in the Synth 1 and Synth A.

And In Ethera EVI 2.0 I love also some fantastic vocal phrases really intimate..e soft.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 23, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> In Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 I love the Ambience Synth, it's really inspirational. I create it with a lot of sound from the "nature" and from the "real life". Also, vocal phrases are really nice.
> 
> In Ethera EVI 2.0 I really love the Felt Piano in the Synth 1, a fantastic Felt piano, with multi-sampling. Sampled in Pisa ( Italy), an older Felt Piano of 1929 with a fantastic Cinematic Sound. There are a lot of nice sounds in the Synth 1 and Synth A.
> 
> And In Ethera EVI 2.0 I love also some fantastic vocal phrases really intimate..e soft.



Will definitely be looking into them with the 20% coupon  

I just installed Gold 2.5 and it sounds AWESOMEEEEEEEEEE!!! Thanks man for developing this library.

A quick question though before reading the manual:

The snapshots folder contains the following GOLD folders in this order:

- Core Synth 2.0
- Action Synth 2.0
- Action Synth 1.0
- Back Vocals
- Vocal Synth
- Synth - ROLI
- Short Danielle

Is there something else missing? I mean, Is the content correct? Because I felt something was missing. For example, why aren't there snapshots for Clara or Vocal Chop or Action Reverse?

Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks 

All it is correct.

Indeed Vocal Phrases ( Clara & Daniele), Action Reverse, True Legatos, don't have Snapshot Presets.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 23, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> Thanks
> 
> All it is correct.
> 
> Indeed Vocal Phrases ( Clara & Daniele), Action Reverse, True Legatos, don't have Snapshot Presets.



Cool! I haven't explored all of the gems yet to understand what needs presets and what doesn't need presets. So, sorry for the naive question lol 

Thx man!


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 23, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Cool! I haven't explored all of the gems yet to understand what needs presets and what doesn't need presets. So, sorry for the naive question lol
> 
> Thx man!



You are welcome, it's absolutely a good question.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 23, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> Yes, different libraries.
> 
> but there is the loyalty coupon for Ethera Users, 20% off, always.



Stefano! A question please!
How can I grab my 20% loyalty coupon? I just see the regular discounts for the other products.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 23, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Stefano! A question please!
> How can I grab my 20% loyalty coupon? I just see the regular discounts for the other products.


If you bought from zero-g.co.uk use the code: *ETHERALOYALTY*

From timespace.com use the code: *ETHLOYA20*


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 23, 2020)

Markrs said:


> If you bought from zero-g.co.uk use the code: *ETHERALOYALTY*
> 
> From timespace.com use the code: *ETHLOYA20*



I get this message when I applied the coupon " *ETHERALOYALTY* discount code isn’t available to you right now"


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 23, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> I get this message when I applied the coupon " *ETHERALOYALTY* discount code isn’t available to you right now"





*Ethera Loyalty Scheme*

Crossgrade to Ethera Gold 2.5 with 20% OFF if you have bought an Ethera title from Zero-G.

If you have purchased an Ethera product from Zero-G, use discount code *ETHERALOYALTY* in the checkout and a 20% discount will automatically be applied.

If you have any problems using the discount code, please email *[email protected] *with proof of purchase and we will email you a discount code.

Bought an Ethera elsewhere, or have issues with discount codes? Please email *[email protected]* with proof of purchase to arrange a code and get access to the loyalty scheme.


so for any problem with the code email to zero-g support


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 23, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> *Ethera Loyalty Scheme*
> 
> Crossgrade to Ethera Gold 2.5 with 20% OFF if you have bought an Ethera title from Zero-G.
> 
> ...



Cool thx


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 23, 2020)

There is a nice deal on CyberWorld EXP PACK just now:

This is my Live Stream for Cyber World EXP PACK


----------



## HarmonyCore (Dec 23, 2020)

StefanoM said:


> There is a nice deal on CyberWorld EXP PACK just now:
> 
> This is my Live Stream for Cyber World EXP PACK




Yes I just knew about that while shopping and I dropped it in my cart as well 
I am just waiting for the support to reply with a new loyalty code.

I am buying the exp pack along with EVI 2.0, Soundscapes 2.0, Intimate vocals and S+OS Maleventum


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 24, 2020)

To improve the navigation I just worked on a new Core Synth Snapshot Structure, now the 1.0, 2.0,2.5 are into the same category.






You can download the new presets structure here










MyAirBridge.com | Send or share big files up to 20 GiB for free


We will transfer your files easily, safely and rapidly from one place to another. You can send them directly to an email address or share files using a unique link.




mab.to







Follow the installation in the video.

You have just to delete your 01_ETHERA GOLD CORE SYNTH 2.0 snapshot folder from User Content and replace it with this new version.



And if you haven't done so yet, or purchased the library before the release of this upgrade, download and install the 2.5.1 upgrade which adds Arrows to navigate into the layers, and solo keys. Now clearly the version you find on the store is already 2.5.1. Soon in the stores, I will also include this new presets structure for the core synth. For now, take it from here.










Ethera Gold 2.5.1 Update


The Ethera Gold 2.5.1 update is now available to download. Please note that Ethera Gold 2.5.1 requires the full version of Kontakt 6.4.2. Please click here to download the files. The download folder contains instructions on how to apply the update to Ethera Gold 2.5. Please click here to view...




zero-g.co.uk


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 28, 2020)

My last Stream:


----------



## AlvinSWong (Dec 29, 2020)

As a nod to the awesomeness of Zero-G Ethera I sprinkled some in for my latest video. Demo at time stamp 25:15. It’s some of Clara’s vocal phrases from an older version of Ethera Gold and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 Legato. Cheers.


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi Guys, 

New Live-Stream Serie:

Part 01



Part 02



Part 03




Final Export:


----------

